# college work out troubles



## hannahchristine (Dec 26, 2010)

im in college and its sooooooo busy that im too stressed out for a longgggg work out (theres just no time it seems) . any tips for quick every day to maybe 4 times a week things i can do to help take off the pounds and tone up???


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 26, 2010)

I have had the most luck with biking. Everything else I start with the best of intentions and then it fizzles out as I get more and more busy. Biking gets me home faster than transit, so it's too much work for me to not do it, if that makes sense. If I'm not feeling well and want to be lazy, I generally just want to get home as fast as possible, so I get on the bike anyway. I try to swim at least once a week, but that doesn't always happen and I don't beat myself up about it if it doesn't.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 27, 2010)

You have to make time. Try to compound activities, like if you like to watch tv, do it while working out. Make it a priority and it'll happen.


----------



## fieran (Dec 27, 2010)

They say it takes 21 days to build a habit. Start small but try to get a routine that you can keep for 21 days - then it will be a habit  I'm still struggling to tone up and stuff so I can understand how you feel. When I was in uni I'd skip the bus and walk to the grocery store instead. Then I'd buy groceries and walk back instead. Great for toning up the arms. You can try stuff like that if you cannot fit in a full workout. I think the trick is to stay active.

	Good luck!


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a busy schedule between school and work and I have been doing Jillian Michaels' 30 Day Shred. It's only about 25 minutes and its perfect to do in between my classes with time left over to shower, etc. I have also made wiser choices when grocery shopping and I feel better just by making changes in my diet. I live off campus and there are so many fast food restaurants between my apartment and the campus and it can be tempting to stop at one when I'm on the run or stressed out. I'm trying to develop the habit of continuing to exercise but it's hard sometimes! I have also been watching the Show I Used to Be Fat on MTV and it's pretty motivating!

  	Good luck!


----------

